# Apartment hunting



## JRL

Hello,

First off, thanks for looking at this post. I am moving to Maadi this month and started apartment hunting. But before taking the plunge I thought I should ask the expert expats.

Looking at an apartment on Street 3. Is this apartment within walking distants for food and shopping ( will have access to car but would rather walk)?

Is there anywhere in the Maadi area that I should be watchful of?

And finally any tips or headsup would be most helpful.

Thanks for your time,

JRL


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome to the forum

I do not live in Maadi so cannot really give much information but a few of our posters do and I am sure they will lead you in the right direction.

Maadi is a good area and full of expats of all nationalities with social clubs to meet up and make friends.

Maiden


----------



## txlstewart

Maadi is quite large. Degla and Surryat are nice areas. I think Road 3 is "over the bridge"--some like it there, but I prefer to be close to the CAC/CSA area. 

Good luck!


----------



## JRL

Can anyone tell me the big differance between Old, Degla, and Sarayat parts of Maadi? Looking for an area that is more toward middle of the area, close to food and shopping.

JRL


----------



## txlstewart

JRL said:


> Can anyone tell me the big differance between Old, Degla, and Sarayat parts of Maadi? Looking for an area that is more toward middle of the area, close to food and shopping.
> 
> JRL


Old Maadi is where most of the expats live--it encompasses both Degla and Sarayat. They are on either side of Midan Victoria. Both are close to shops--Sarayat is close to Road 9, and Degla has a variety of shops throughout.


----------



## canuck2010

Sarayat is generally the best area with less congestion than Degla. The area immediately around CSA and the British Club has some nice apartments. Looking on a map, the area between Port Saeed and Mostafa Kamael is generally nice (and safe) and has many apartments. One thing to look out for, there is a lot of construction going on lately with the demolition of old villas as well as renovations which can really affect noise levels. There is a large difference in quality available, and sometimes it just comes down to luck to find the perfect one.


----------



## txlstewart

canuck2010 said:


> Sarayat is generally the best area with less congestion than Degla. The area immediately around CSA and the British Club has some nice apartments. Looking on a map, the area between Port Saeed and Mostafa Kamael is generally nice (and safe) and has many apartments. One thing to look out for, there is a lot of construction going on lately with the demolition of old villas as well as renovations which can really affect noise levels. There is a large difference in quality available, and sometimes it just comes down to luck to find the perfect one.


Sarayat is usually more expensive....


----------

